# Any good deer sausage recipies out there?



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking for some advice on some sausage ingredients and how to. I want to try my own and was hoping for some pointers. Mix with pork? Use a cure? How long to smoke and at what temp? What to mix in: paprika, garlic, salt, pepper, sage, fennel? Any other tricks of the trade out there? Any suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## vizsla1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't have an actual recipe, but PS Seasonings sells a great mix for summer sausage. I'm pretty sure its their garlic Summer Sausage Mix. You do need to add pork or some other alternative to the venison in order to bring up the fat content. The ratio of pork to venison is on the seasoning bag. We've smoked ours and its turned out great every time, but it also says you can cook in the oven with good results. Their snack sticks are also really good. Hope this helps


----------



## vizsla1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry, was a little quick on the first read. Second time saw you wanted to make your own, so the previous post probably won't be much help.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

do a search for witts sausage seasoning comes in all flavors I like the sweet italian I mix mine 50/50 venison to pork 
[ame="http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS352US366&aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=witts#hl=en&expIds=25657,26637,27027,27404,27509&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=witts+sausage+seasoning&cp=8&pf=p&sclient=psy&safe=off&rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS352US366&aq=0&aqi=g-s1g2g-s1g-o1&aql=&oq=witts+sa&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6e8733203d1b4e27"]witts - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

25 lbs. lean venison or trimmings 
25 lbs. fat pork (jowls or fresh bellies) 
(2 cups) 1 lb. salt 
(15 Tbs.) 3 oz. black pepper 
(5 Tbs.) 1 oz. ginger 
(8 Tbs.) 1 oz. rubbed sage 
(5 Tbs.) 1 oz. crushed red pepper (optional) 
(5 Tbs.) 1 oz. ground red pepper (optional) 
Cut lean venison and pork into small pieces, add spices and mix. Grind twice through 1/8-inch or 3/16-inch plate. Sausage may be stuffed, pattied, smoked or used in bulk form.


or you can use legg's sausage seasoning. I have a few buddys that swear by it. good luck


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i dont have particular measurements. but use 6lbs deer 4lbs pork sausage. then salt pepper garlic paprika cayanne pepper. mix it up and fry a little patty at first to see if the mixture is what you want. then go from there. thats how i make it then i put it in casings.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am over in central Indiana working today and stopped in a store to just kick the tires on stuff, got talking deer, two guys started talking deer sausage "pennsylviana style" what is that ? Now another thing when going into my deer butcher last week the normal mix is either Beef or Pork fat, but he said the new request is for hickory smoked bacon to be added for the fat, 7 lbs of deer to 1 lb of hickory smoked bacon. The more I think about it the better it sounds, I will do that on my next deer this season. I never have heard mixing so much fat with the deer as the receipe below calls for, that would be 50% fat, why dont you just buy a pig and forget the deer.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I buy all of mine from ''LEM"" out of Harrison Ohio, and I mix 1/2 deer to 1/2 ground pork shoulder


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I've always just taken the cheapest pork sausage (in the plastic tube shape) and mixed it 50/50 with ground venison and pressed it into patties. The cheap pork sausage is mostly pork fat and spices (eww) but mixed with the ground venison, it turns it into a nice product.


----------

